# Another eBay burn



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

Auction Link. The seller was *deedawndee-2008 *from Onalaska, WA.

I bought an old style 066 flat top on ebay last week for the purpose of installing the Wiseco piston in it for testing. The title of the auction was "*NICE STIHL 066 MAGNUM chainsaw....strong runner*". The description was "*auction is for one STHIL 066 magnum, starts easy and runs excellent. New seals, bearings, and rings. Full wrap handle bars, lots of power. ( Auction is for powerhead only.) This is an as is sale... But i gaurantee it to run good,and start and idle good. Don't let this one get away! If you use buy it now option i'll ship for free and throw in a collectors 6 point tin hat. Thanks*". The only picture shown, was of a saw that looked to be clean and in good condition, matching the title and description.

I received the saw today. It is absolutely filthy and in very poor condition. The recoil housing and front of the case had been shot with a quick coat of white paint. This saw hasn't been apart in years, if ever. No parts have been replaced. The saw is too filthy to have had any internal work done on it anytime remotely recently. The plastic cage on the flywheel side crank bearing was broken. The rings are extremely worn with end gaps of .022" and .020". The piston is way out of tollerance with .015" of cleanance. The case of the saw has a chunk broken out of the front of it. The clutch cover has two chunks out of it. The air filter cover is not the one shown in the auction and has 6 ugly holes in it. The air filter is totally clogged and is crushed. The oil pump is inoperable because the drive spring is broken off and will not engage the clutch drum. The upper AV mount is busted. The engine shroud is cracked. Several of the bolts are not the correct ones. The spikes do not match. There is no chain catcher on the saw. The oil tank was full of what appeared to be used motor oil.

I've sent an email to the seller asking if he will refund me $100. There's a lot more than that wrong with it, and I'll have a lot of time in it, but the saw is rebuildable otherwise. It'd be way different if I couldn't do the work myself.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

Let me know if you have any of the following parts for sale.


Wrap style clutch cover
Muffler Cover
Inner 5-point spike
HD air filter


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

I see you bought that one from Orville...he's got several user names on e-bay, all with negative feedbacks from over-describing saws or being outright dishonest about them. There's a few members with horror stories about him, looks like you're the latest.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I see you bought that one from Orville...he's got several user names on e-bay, all with negative feedbacks from over-describing saws or being outright dishonest about them. There's a few members with horror stories about him, looks like you're the latest.



I wondered if he'd be known here. That's why I posted his username and location. Buyer beware. So who is this guy?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

I've talked to him a couple times, way back when. He's a timber cutter with a group from SW Washington and while he knows a lot about saws, he sells a lot of junk too. I've seen him operate under at least four different names on e-bay all with multiple negatives for stunts like this.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 14, 2010)

I can give you a filter. Send PM.

EDIT: Onalaska? That'd be a tip-off for me. That town has seen MUCH better times.


----------



## mtngun (Feb 14, 2010)

Brad, you got screwed. :angry2: I hope you get a partial refund.

Will the cylinder be good enough for your Wiseco test ?

Thanks for the heads up about the seller.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Will the cylinder be good enough for your Wiseco test ?



Thankfully, the cylinder is in very nice condition, as well as the crank.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds just like the situation I went through with my 272. Must be related or something... Seller gave me the same garbage about going through the saw, when it was very clear that it hadn't been apart in a long time, if ever.
Good luck to ya, $100 refund? I wouldn't bother, even if you want the saw. Dishonesty is dishonesty, make him choke on it. I did, took me a week and a half- but my 272 goes back Monday morning, for a full refund plus the original shipping price.
I gave the guy the chance, on my dollar. He fought me over it, and I let ebay step in. Sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't. The guy I dealt with admitted fault in the dispute, but refused a refund. Didn't take ebay long on that one, and with multiple accounts and neg feedback- they may take your side as well. Good luck either way, these people need dealt with.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Just looked at the pics, WOW. Yours may give mine a run for the money. But on a positive note, I'm likin' those calipers- Brown and Sharpe is the stuff! Have one of their micrometers, mechanical down to the .0005".
Again, good luck...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

He'll either give me a partial refund as I asked, or I bite the bullet. I've already torn the saw down and painted everything. I leave for Orlando tomorrow for the week, and want the paint curing while I'm gone.

Now I don't like to paint plastic. But if prepped right, it seems to hold up pretty good. I've never painted a tank before. But I figured I might as well since I was painting everything else. It got sanded down well and primed first. I did my best to tidy up the holes in the filter cover. You can't see the sides of the cover here, but it doesn't look too bad. The crack in the engine shroud is minor and insignificant, so no big deal there. I would like to find a nice metal 066 tag for it though. The crank seals you see are the originals, the I reinstalled after cleaning everything up. They're just there to plug the hole for painting. New ones will be installed. Both crank bearings were replaced as well. I happend to have bearings and a case gasket here. All paint is the tractor and implement paint from TSC, including the primer. The grey is Ford Grey, and the orange is Kuboda Orange. It does flow out nicely and covers very well, even the orange. A lot of orange spray paints do not. It is not prone to running either. The case and recoil were in the oven at 170° for 2 hours. I'm kind of hesitant to put plasitic parts in the oven, even at 170°. The bar studs will be replaced with the new wide shouldered style.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

If it had been me, I would have socked him for the whole thing and bought another project. Basically his description was a complete lie. It's one thing if a guy makes an honest mistake but this is ridiculous. Sad thing is, I've seen this happen at least three dozen times with this same guy.


----------



## Steve K (Feb 14, 2010)

Why didn't you just open a dispute case with Ebay? If the item is not as it was described Ebay will refund your purchase price AND pay for return shipping. They will then go after the seller for funds. That's what the new Ebay Buyer Protection is all about. I have personally been through this with a saw purchase on Ebay recently and I'm telling you that Ebay will back you up 110%.

It's a new Ebay now!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Sad thing is, I've seen this happen at least three dozen times with this same guy.



And eBay's greedy enough to keep letting him open accounts with the same IP, evidentally. I wonder what he'll think when I tell him a link to the pictures will be in my feedback, should it come to that?

I still don't think I'll be upside down in it, or at least not too badly. Good deals on 066/660s aren't so easy to come by it seems.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah it's tough to find a decent 066 for a decent price on e-bay. The prices on the local Craigslist here are even getting quite inflated. It seems to be a lot of the woodworkers snapping up the used 066s since they're a solid, dependable saw with good power.


----------



## gmax (Feb 14, 2010)

I wouldn't have even touched it,I would have asked for a full refund or open a ebay dispute, now your letting him get away with it.
That would have been a good buy for $200.


----------



## cat 793 (Feb 14, 2010)

just got stung on an 084,not quite as bad as your saw.
spoke to the guy on the phone and he sounded real genuine when the saw turned up there was no air filter, no sparkplug, the muffler was all welded up
shocking welds,threads all stripped out to mount muffler,recoil stuffed and plastics all cracked up. sorted up recoil and got it started runs real good and the piston and cyl look real good.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

When I think of two-cycle engines in OZ, here's what comes to my mind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGZ1GB90e4s


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 14, 2010)

Just a couple word's ..............*NICE STIHL 066 MAGNUM*.......Whats nice?? when someone puts *excellent condition *
..Whats excellent condition???

I have a different opinion as to excellent condition than some do..........I have seen plenty of saws that are passed off as excellent condition that look like dog chit .....I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder or the seller ..........




*
I agree this one is not as pictured* .......



Brad I guess he could blame that all on UPS.........It was *"Nice"* when it left ....


Why would you strip it down if you trying to get a refund????
.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 14, 2010)

*it's the Challenge.*



Steve K said:


> Why didn't you just open a dispute case with Ebay?




Cause Brad loves a Challenge, and hates to get burned....

so he's gonna make a "Silk Purse" out of this "Sow's Ear"


personally, I think EBay should really get on this type of stuff...

it's one thing to list high prices, and run up shipping charges, as long as it's advertised....

it's completely another thing to LIE about an item!

Be Careful out there...

Caveat Emptor!


----------



## gmax (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL, I have a 30 year old victa, the old ones are good but the newer ones are made of thinner metal (I think the bases are now made in China).
Victa also made outboard motors/ planes and chainsaws which were rebadged Alpina's . Damn just missed out on another Atom.
Brad sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 14, 2010)

Ouch! Did you leave feedback for the seller? 

I would hold the feedback and attempt to negotiate a partial refund.

The problem here will be that you took the saw down to parade rest and started a complete restoration on it. At that point you pretty much accepted the saw in it's condition and decided to effect repairs without the sellers consent.

Now he doesn't really have the option to take the saw back for a full refund. I'd still hammer him for at least $200 back and slam with with bad feedback anyhow.

The FACT still remains that he miss-represented (completely lied) about the saws actual condition, and you have proved that he did NOT effect the repairs mentioned in the Ebay auction listing.

I would also invest in a good bore micrometer and outside micrometer for measuring piston skirts and bore diameters. A slide caliper is not nearly accurate enough for precise measurements of those items. Measuring the inside of the bore requires the ends of the measuring device to have "ball" shapes to get clear out to the actual diameter. 

Same thing with measuring piston skirts, a slide caliper can be off several thousanths of an inch as it will "deflect" some and give an inaccurate reading simply by how much pressure is applied to the wheel when you take the reading.

Not trying to be overly critical here, just some advise from someone who does this for a living, with over 3 decades of experience......Cliff


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 14, 2010)

I doubt someone that dishonest is going to hand over any money back to you. I would link the pictures to the feedback for sure. 
nice improvement anyway


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 14, 2010)

Brad, use caution about linking anything to your feedback, and keep the comment "general" in nature.

I good friend of mine is involved in a class action lawsuite because of an Ebay auction and some of the comments made as part of it.

SPECIFIC comments were made about an item (commercially produced part) and since zillions of folks read those comments, his lawyer went after them for slander, and they are making life MISERABLE for the guy who did it.

Highly unlikely that would happen here, this guy would probably have to fart in his pocket to have a cent, but still worth mentioning.....FWIW.....Cliff


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 14, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Just a couple word's ..............*NICE STIHL 066 MAGNUM*.......Whats nice?? when someone puts *excellent condition *
> ..Whats excellent condition???
> 
> Reminds me of my friends dad back in the mid 70's. He was restoring a 49 Ford convert. He sent a deposit for a parts car that was listed in Hemmings as "excellent condithion, drives, top works". He talked to the guy on the phone and he described a nice running parts car. Rented a tralier, drove 10 hours one way, and thought he was going to have a stroke when he saw the car. The bottom of all the fenders, doors, and trunk were rotted, floors gone. no skin on the top. The old flattie did start, and when put in gear would move. The metal top frame would go up and down. But, it was a long way from driveable. When he asked the guy what on earth did he mean by describing the car as excellent shape the guy said "that is excellent shape for a car that's been sitting for 20 years". Back then bout all he could do was turn around and go home. No Ebay protectioin there. I guess he could have tried to sue the guy, but a couple states away, and probably a hundred bucks or so in the deposit he just tucked his tail and went home, Joe.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, I feel better now. I thought I needed Vaseline on my last eBay purchase. Looks like I got a good deal.


----------



## belgian (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> If it had been me, I would have socked him for the whole thing and bought another project. Basically his description was a complete lie. It's one thing if a guy makes an honest mistake but this is ridiculous. Sad thing is, I've seen this happen at least three dozen times with this same guy.



+2 ! This is clearly a fraudulous description. I would have put it back together quickly and asked for a refund. You can't let this guy get away with such stuff, ggrrrrrrrr.

Kudo's to you for restoring it, but I guess the bad taste will never get away.


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 14, 2010)

i would have boxed it up, canceled my trip to florida, and showed up on his front porch.

you're letting him get away with it, thats why he'll do it again and again.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 14, 2010)

*I checked his other auctions*

I checked his other auctions and asked him this question about this 040

What type of port work was done to this saw? How far were the ports opened up? Who did the work?

I want to see what answer I get.

Brad.....as always....*NICE work*! I hope you are able to get a good test done on the pistons!

Dan


----------



## volks-man (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> If it had been me, I would have socked him for the whole thing and bought another project. Basically his description was a complete lie. It's one thing if a guy makes an honest mistake but this is ridiculous. Sad thing is, I've seen this happen at least three dozen times with this same guy.



this is a case of outright theft.
'orville' is a peice of ####.
to continually run intentionally dishonest auctions and multiple usernames to spread the bad feedback only proves how big a peice this guy is.
*
as far as i am concerned this dude would benefit the general population greatly by digging a deep hole and falling in it.*

this guy is a perfect example of unbridled greed, dishonest opportunism, and why ebay is no longer a reasonable place to deal with.


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 14, 2010)

Brad, send me a PM when you want to sell that saw, I think it will look good buried in some spring oak I'm planning to cut!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 14, 2010)

Steve K said:


> Why didn't you just open a dispute case with Ebay? If the item is not as it was described Ebay will refund your purchase price AND pay for return shipping. They will then go after the seller for funds. That's what the new Ebay Buyer Protection is all about. I have personally been through this with a saw purchase on Ebay recently and I'm telling you that Ebay will back you up 110%.
> 
> It's a new Ebay now!




Exactly what he said. Need to get these bad sellers out of there and your not helping by letting it go.


----------



## weimedog (Feb 14, 2010)

Here..you can buy a rebuilt bottom end from the same guy!

http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-MS660-bot...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a04adef39


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 14, 2010)

On every ebay ad up in the right hand corner it gives the sellers name and his percentage of feedback, good and bad. If you click on "seller" you can get more information. Always check seller feedback before bidding. I sell saws on ebay and people like him give everybody a bad name. Please, Please leave a negative feedback on this guy! It may help someone else in the future. I don't generally like to neg. a seller if there's any doubt but in some cases it's a must.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 14, 2010)

i have been selling and buying on ebay for years,,,,,i have always told the truth about an item,,,i think i have only gotten burnt once,,,,i would leave negative feedback and open a case and get a partial refund through ebay


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 14, 2010)

weimedog said:


> Here..you can buy a rebuilt bottom end from the same guy!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-MS660-bot...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a04adef39



oh man, you can see the chips/dents on the case from a chain flying off on that 'new' case:monkey:
whats new about the case? the paint?


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 14, 2010)

Aaah the old Krylon rebuild!(on the e-bay bottom end)


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey, it looks pretty good compared to what it was when you started. I doubt if most paints will hold up on gas tank though. I tried painting a motorcycle plastic gas tank and it didn't hold up very long. Worth a try though.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 14, 2010)

Well Brad thats to bad,but you know it happens.I know you remember the saw I sent you that was supposed to be completly rebuilt that I got on eBay.I got $50.00 from the seller but I have an extra $225.00 with the new piston and not counting the port work.I will never buy another saw on eBay


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 14, 2010)

Brad, Sorry about the Screw-Job you got.
I wouldn't have ask for a 100 rebate.
I'd want both of his Nuts!:censored::censored::censored:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 14, 2010)

weimedog said:


> Here..you can buy a rebuilt bottom end from the same guy!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-MS660-bot...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a04adef39



Saw is looking good, you not goign to get refund especially now, just like the last one you did. I don't blame you, it hard to have a saw and not work on it. 

He did a great job prepping and painting ehh?  it will all be rubbed off on the inside of the ups box when you get it.


----------



## JJuday (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't feel too bad, I am now into my 084 AV 450$. It's amazing that people neglect saws the way that they do. I mentioned in a reply a few days ago on another thread that I am getting a new Tillotson carb for that saw because someone had run the H screw in so hard that it damaged the seat and those carbs have non replaceable seats. The saw looks as if it has fallen out of a truck at road speed a time or two! 

A friend of mine that I sell wood to has a MS 360 that he got out of a junk pile on a strip job down in Kentucky! I could see why it might have been put there, but I hope I can just trade a few loads for it and see what happens from there. Nice rehab job as always! JJ


----------



## Harzack223 (Feb 14, 2010)

Too bad you missed out on this one Brad, new piston and carb kit and I should be good to go. Everything else checks out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270518751020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got the 046 that was in that batch of saws!!!!

*My said:*
This auction is for a Sthil 046 magnum (powerhead only) excellent runner starts easy, with new rings,seals, and bearings. Don't let this one slip through your fingers. Free shipping with buy it now option and plus i'll throw in a 6 point tin hardhat. Thanks

I won't get it till Tues.!!!!! Just a bit curious how mine will look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Brad out bid me on that one, kinda glad I didn't win them both. LOL!


----------



## wi50 (Feb 14, 2010)

I only ever bought one saw on ebay. A late 066 mag. Some pawn shop had it listed with a buy it now. I took a chance as it was cheap for what it was. I got lucky, it's a good saw.

I bought a project saw from a member here, send payment by priority mail on 1-12-10 and I'm still waiting for it to arrive. It's a few states away, but the postal service isn't that slow. I've wondered a few times if I've been burnt, but then there was some mis communication issues on his end. I'll give it another week and see, hopefully it pans out.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 14, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I only ever bought one saw on ebay. A late 066 mag. Some pawn shop had it listed with a buy it now. I took a chance as it was cheap for what it was. I got lucky, it's a good saw.
> 
> I bought a project saw from a member here, send payment by priority mail on 1-12-10 and I'm still waiting for it to arrive. It's a few states away, but the postal service isn't that slow. I've wondered a few times if I've been burnt, but then there was some mis communication issues on his end. I'll give it another week and see, hopefully it pans out.



That's too long to wait. I called the post office on about the same thing and they told me that sometimes on non-priority mail they wait until they have several shipments before they ship, to save on fuel and money, I supposed.
You still shouldn't have to wait more than two weeks.


----------



## wooddog (Feb 14, 2010)

Sir I would put the wiseco piston in that 066 and mail it back to the guy. It appears he could give you some real run time on a saw in real world testing. 066 just looks like a real world timber faller chainsaw to me.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

wooddog said:


> Sir I would put the wiseco piston in that 066 and mail it back to the guy. It appears he could give you some real run time on a saw in real world testing. 066 just looks like a real world timber faller chainsaw to me.



Wooddog, that was a good one


----------



## litefoot (Feb 14, 2010)

E-bay chainsaw not as described....hmmm...seems like I've heard this one before. How many times does this lesson need to be re-learned?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

litefoot said:


> E-bay chainsaw not as described....hmmm...seems like I've heard this one before. How many times does this lesson need to be re-learned?



When you're looking for bargains on eBay, it's going to happen. If you're not willing to take the risk, don't shop there. I guess it's my fault that I don't expect a seller to be an outright lying thief.


----------



## DSS (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow,you really got stogged. Probably light a match off your back end........New seals and bearings alright,thats nasty. I was going to bid on a saw on the bay today but stuff like this makes you really think twice. Ebay seems to be such a crap shoot,the guys who get a good deal are sure in the minority.Hope it works out Brad


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

Why didn't I just send it back? Well, I wanted the saw, good deals on 066s are hard to come by, and there's nothing wrong with it I can't fix. Plus I just can't help myself from fixing a saw. Had the case or cylinder been unusable, it would have been a different story.

Will I get a partial refund? Probably not. I took that risk when I started the repairs. I'm fully aware that I lost my leverage with eBay when I started the repairs. I hate seeing someone get away with this kind of thing as much as anyone else. But it's obvious I'm not going to stop him. Not when he's doing this with multiple accounts to spread out the negative feedback. I figure it's less hassle for me in the long run to just clean it up and move on. So that's what I did. The progress you see was made in one afternoon/evening. Although repainted, it'll otherwise be a very nice saw when I'm done with it.


----------



## Freehand (Feb 14, 2010)

Is that a wood screw I see there in lieu of a proper chain catcher?Were those odd-ball bolts at least the right dia. and thread pitch?

You guys are MUCH braver than I......I'll keep biding my time and troll craigslist...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Is that a wood screw I see there in lieu of a proper chain catcher?Were those odd-ball bolts at least the right dia. and thread pitch?
> 
> You guys are MUCH braver than I......I'll keep biding my time and troll craigslist...



No. They are proper bolts, just not the correct torx heads. The large bolt sticking out was not being used as a chain catcher. I was just showing that it's the wrong bolt and has been tapped to 6mm. I'll be replacing these bolts with the correct ones.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 14, 2010)

If you would have spent a bit more I'd have sold this one.........


Low mileage 066 







.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Feb 14, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Why didn't I just send it back? Well, I wanted the saw, good deals on 066s are hard to come by, and there's nothing wrong with it I can't fix. Plus I just can't help myself from fixing a saw. Had the case or cylinder been unusable, it would have been a different story.
> 
> Will I get a partial refund? Probably not. I took that risk when I started the repairs. I'm fully aware that I lost my leverage with eBay when I started the repairs. I hate seeing someone get away with this kind of thing as much as anyone else. But it's obvious I'm not going to stop him. Not when he's doing this with multiple accounts to spread out the negative feedback. I figure it's less hassle for me in the long run to just clean it up and move on. So that's what I did. The progress you see was made in one afternoon/evening. Although repainted, it'll otherwise be a very nice saw when I'm done with it.



Understandable enough. Pretty deceitful guy, eh? Imagine what else this fellow is capable of.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

04ultra said:


> If you would have spent a bit more I'd have sold this one.........
> 
> 
> Low mileage 066



Nice saw Steve. That's identical to my other 066. I would have been much happier to have taken that out of the box than this thing.


----------



## hydrojackmac (Feb 14, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Why didn't I just send it back? Well, I wanted the saw, good deals on 066s are hard to come by, and there's nothing wrong with it I can't fix. Plus I just can't help myself from fixing a saw. Had the case or cylinder been unusable, it would have been a different story.
> 
> Kudos blsnelling, thats what i would do. You want the saw, you can fix it, keep it for the challenge and the fun of rebuilding it. Can't wait to see it cutting on youtube!


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

gmax said:


> LOL, I have a 30 year old victa, the old ones are good but the newer ones are made of thinner metal (I think the bases are now made in China).
> Victa also made outboard motors/ planes and chainsaws which were rebadged Alpina's . Damn just missed out on another Atom.
> Brad sorry for going off topic.



I knew if anybody had experience with the old Victa's, you would. 

A buddy of mine had one of their old two-stroke lawn mower engines and that thing was cool. The plan was to make a go-kart with it but the engine eventually got misplaced.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 14, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Nice saw Steve. That's identical to my other 066. I would have been much happier to have taken that out of the box than this thing.



I was just telling Evie last week we should sell off some of the extra ,extra,extra,extra,extra,extra,extra,extra saws...........







.


----------



## Log Hogger (Feb 14, 2010)

*I've been burned thrice in the past month*

I've bought and sold on eBay since '98 or so, and in the past month sellers have tried to burn me three times. Not on saws, on mac CPU upgrades. In each instance, I politely but firmly stated that the item was not at all as described, and promised I would not leave negative feedback or contact eBay if the seller refunded the total cost (item + s/h) and paid for return shipping. I was careful NOT to accuse the sellers of lying, I simply stated the facts and said I would not pay money for their mistake. One seller complied immediately, one seller offered to exchange for a different item but relented after I refused, and one seller emitted a fire-hose stream of excuses before complying.

I wouldn't accept anything less than a full refund on that 066. In fact I'd bet that you're more likely to get a full refund than a partial refund, since with a full refund the seller can simply relist the item. Asking for a partial refund also implies that the item is close to the description, so you get into more subjective assessments of the saw. Unfortunately it's probably too late now that you've torn the saw apart.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 14, 2010)

litefoot said:


> E-bay chainsaw not as described....hmmm...seems like I've heard this one before. How many times does this lesson need to be re-learned?



when I buy saws on eBay i buy the most nasty looking messes i can't be disappointed.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Brad, you are a better man than me. I would have done eveything in my power to get a refund and get his ebay account suspended. This why I have never purchased a saw from Ebay so far, just too nervous with all the low life thiefs in this world.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Brad, you are a better man than me. I would have done eveything in my power to get a refund and get his ebay account suspended. This why I have never purchased a saw from Ebay so far, just too nervous with all the low life thiefs in this world.



The seller has had previous accounts suspended, like this one: 

Alpha_Bullbuck

And this one:

bgballedyj

There's at least one more but I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Why didn't I just send it back? Well, I wanted the saw, good deals on 066s are hard to come by, and there's nothing wrong with it I can't fix. Plus I just can't help myself from fixing a saw. . . . Although repainted, it'll otherwise be a very nice saw when I'm done with it.



See, now he will post the _AFTER_ photos and demand that you send _HIM_ more money because it was better than described!

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm setting here in shock. I got no reply to my email I sent last night, although I realize it hasn't been that long. Reguardless, I thought I'd go ahead and make a complaint with eBay. I did that just 2-3 hours ago. I included in the text the entire email I sent to the buyer. I asked for $100 partial refund. *He's already made the refund!* Given his track record, I'm totally in shock. That $100 should pretty much cover everything I need to finish the build. So at least he did what I asked. I'll give him that.

Again, let me know if you have any of the following parts for sale.


Wrap style clutch cover
Muffler Cover
Inner 5-point spike
HD air filter


----------



## Harzack223 (Feb 14, 2010)

Brad, will that muffler cover for my 064 fit that or are they different? I also have a used 660 filter.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 14, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> when I buy saws on eBay i buy the most nasty looking messes i can't be disappointed.



I'm sorry to hear that: when I've sell my saws on ebay I generally go to pains to clean them up so you can see for yourself if they have a cracked case or anything else you wouldn't want and I try to describe the saw as accurately as I know how. It's just a few people that ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 14, 2010)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'm sorry to hear that: when I've sell my saws on ebay I generally go to pains to clean them up so you can see for yourself if they have a cracked case or anything else you wouldn't want and I try to describe the saw as accurately as I know how. It's just a few people that ruin it for the rest of us.



check my sig link, youll know what i mean.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 14, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> check my sig link, youll know what i mean.



What part did you want me to check?


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 14, 2010)

a. palmer jr. said:


> What part did you want me to check?



there's a link under my name, at least i see it. Just showing what trash I buy.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm sorry Matt, I still wouldn't knowingly sell you a piece of junk, even if it had a few good parts on it you could use. There's enough money to be made on ebay by selling the right way; there's no need to try to crook anybody. But, when I buy something on ebay I sure do appreciate it if it is as described.


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 14, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Oh man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got the 046 that was in that batch of saws!!!!
> 
> ...



you beat brad on the 044:monkey: and 046


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Oh man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got the 046 that was in that batch of saws!!!!
> 
> ...



Looking at the saw you won, things I see initially are that it has a MS-440 top cover and dawgs. The 046 air filter cover has been 'tweaked' to fit the saw, which may be because it's fitting over a 440 filter base. Let us know how it turns out.

It has a 440 muffler as well.


----------



## tdi-rick (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I knew if anybody had experience with the old Victa's, you would.
> 
> A buddy of mine had one of their old two-stroke lawn mower engines and that thing was cool. The plan was to make a go-kart with it but the engine eventually got misplaced.




FWIW (and another thread Hijack  ) Victa was bought by Briggs in the last twelve months, so another Australian icon goes off shore.
All their engines are now B&S funnily enough.

The mower blokes (repairers) love the old Victa two stroke, they reckon they are bullet proof.


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 14, 2010)

.


I've never owned a four-stroke lawn mower...


.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 14, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> you beat brad on the 044:monkey: and 046



Lucky me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Looking at the saw you won, things I see initially are that it has a MS-440 top cover and dawgs. The 046 air filter cover has been 'tweaked' to fit the saw, which may be because it's fitting over a 440 filter base. Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> It has a 440 muffler as well.



I will post pics! as soon as they! yes *they* come in, I got the 044 *and* the 046 from him!
I was excited but now I am worried!!!! LOL! looks like I will be working a bit more on them saws then expected(*as described*) from the auction!

Thanks Jacob! once I get a couple pics of the saws, hope you guys can kindly break it down for me! Or maybe, yes maybe I get lucky!!!! Hope brad got the bad end of the deal! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 14, 2010)

*Hey Brad...*

It's just another old PNW falling saw...rode hard and put away wet. There aren't a lot of people up in that part of the country that baby their saws.

The seller's description was completely bogus, of course, but a lot of falling saws get run right into the ground and then sold off or just pitched. They're just a tool and some guys don't treat their tools too well.

Did you get the tin hat?


----------



## billmartin (Feb 14, 2010)

Ouch!! crappy ebay deals are RAW. kinda chappes your :censored: 

I'm still waiting on some reeeellllyyy slow shippers and it's starting to get worriesome

I'm hoping they show cause they should be some cool old saws or the burn of the week. Didn't pay much so that probly drops the seller motivation factor

I bet we get treated to a photo spread of a nicely cleaned up and ressurected stilly  Bill


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Did you get the tin hat?



I'd sure like to see Brad in that tin hat next time he posts a video...


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> I've never owned a four-stroke lawn mower...
> ...



I have one of the modern Suzuki RS? two-stroke engines I'm putting on a mower chassis...


----------



## Saw Dr. (Feb 14, 2010)

Y'all need to get bidding on this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180468354856

It has a custom Husky fuel cap.... I wonder how that seals.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Feb 14, 2010)

Heck Driver, I would but I dont' want a saw that doesn't have at least 200 pounds compression.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Did you get the tin hat?



Yeah, the hat, I want to see the HAT!!




.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 14, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Yeah, the hat, I want to see the HAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right on. A saw is just a saw. But a gen-u-wine PNW tin hat....? That's an item to be proud of.


----------



## Jtheo (Feb 14, 2010)

Brad, you really do good work.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

Jtheo said:


> Brad, you really do good work.



I hope your using some nice scented soap on that wash rag ..


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 14, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> Y'all need to get bidding on this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180468354856
> 
> It has a custom Husky fuel cap.... I wonder how that seals.



Ya, I gonna snipe that one for sure!!!
It will go well with my 440-044 modded plastic. P.S. it's a strong runner!!!!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Feb 14, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Ya, I gonna snipe that one for sure!!!
> It will go well with my 440-044 modded plastic. P.S. it's a strong runner!!!!



Somebody please tell me that isn't a 441 cover on an 046


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 14, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> Somebody please tell me that isn't a 441 cover on an 046



I have no idea what is going to be in the box(s). 
I was excited at:
-first to get some relative straight forward repairs(nothing major). 
-second the worry set in.
-And third, the box(s) of mystery saws! all decked out in the last fashion(new model plastic)! Who knows what is underneath! maybe a 026 with a 044 plastic! Either way I am stocked!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## volks-man (Feb 14, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I have no idea what is going to be in the box(s).
> I was excited at:
> -first to get some relative straight forward repairs(nothing major).
> -second the worry set in.
> -And third, the box(s) of mystery saws! all decked out in the last fashion(new model plastic)! Who knows what is underneath! maybe a 026 with a 044 plastic! Either way I am stocked!!!!!!!!!!! LOL



dude, you have a real good way about you.
remind me to sell you a saw sometime.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 14, 2010)

volks-man said:


> dude, you have a real good way about you.
> remind me to sell you a saw sometime.



Sucks to be me!:deadhorse:


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 14, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Sucks to be me!:deadhorse:



:agree2:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 14, 2010)

Your mean stihlboy!


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> Somebody please tell me that isn't a 441 cover on an 046



It's a heavily modified 660 cover...


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 14, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> Y'all need to get bidding on this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180468354856
> 
> It has a custom Husky fuel cap.... I wonder how that seals.



It has all new parts *LIKE* a piston set, bearings, seals, etc. it don't actually have them though. just kinda *like* that stuff


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I'd sure like to see Brad in that tin hat next time he posts a video...



It does not have all of the straps that set on your head. All it has is a bunch of loops riveted in it. I don't even know what supposed to be there.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 14, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> It does not have all of the straps that set on your head. All it has is a bunch of loops riveted in it. I don't even know what supposed to be there.



I'll bet it's one he found out in the brush one day...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get the straps?


----------



## splitpost (Feb 15, 2010)

cat 793 said:


> just got stung on an 084,not quite as bad as your saw.
> spoke to the guy on the phone and he sounded real genuine when the saw turned up there was no air filter, no sparkplug, the muffler was all welded up
> shocking welds,threads all stripped out to mount muffler,recoil stuffed and plastics all cracked up. sorted up recoil and got it started runs real good and the piston and cyl look real good.



was that the one from biggenden or tambourine,i looked at both


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> And eBay's greedy enough to keep letting him open accounts with the same IP, evidentally. I wonder what he'll think when I tell him a link to the pictures will be in my feedback, should it come to that?
> 
> I still don't think I'll be upside down in it, or at least not too badly. Good deals on 066/660s aren't so easy to come by it seems.



A link can be some funny stuff, but Ebay will remove your entire feedback comment as links are forbidden now. It could still be funny for a while but you might lose that lasting NEG effect, as well as it warning other buyers.
This guy sounds like a piece of work.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone know where I can get the straps?



Email the seller???






.


----------



## gallegosmike (Feb 15, 2010)

<<<Originally Posted by blsnelling 
And eBay's greedy enough to keep letting him open accounts with the same IP, evidentally. I wonder what he'll think when I tell him a link to the pictures will be in my feedback, should it come to that?

I still don't think I'll be upside down in it, or at least not too badly. Good deals on 066/660s aren't so easy to come by it seems.>>>

IP can be dynamic if using dial up or dsl. Cable modem,wireless (paid wifi acess-sat-evdo) access tends to have static ip's.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 15, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> <<<Originally Posted by blsnelling
> And eBay's greedy enough to keep letting him open accounts with the same IP, evidentally. I wonder what he'll think when I tell him a link to the pictures will be in my feedback, should it come to that?
> 
> I still don't think I'll be upside down in it, or at least not too badly. Good deals on 066/660s aren't so easy to come by it seems.>>>
> ...



its easy to change an ip. They really cant stop him form making new accounts.

Thanks for the help brad, i have to go look for that stock cover, ill let you know.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 15, 2010)

Greetings from Sunny Orlando, FL, where it's a beautiful 66°!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Greetings from Sunny Orlando, FL, where it's a beautiful 66°!


----------



## ale (Feb 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Greetings from Sunny Orlando, FL, where it's a beautiful 66°!



So....are you going to seek out any nice saws to drag back north with you when you leave???

Or only business???


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 15, 2010)

ale said:


> So....are you going to seek out any nice saws to drag back north with you when you leave???
> 
> Or only business???



Don't put it past me Got any leads?


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bet there are alot of straight gassed saws there from last years storms.


----------



## wooddog (Feb 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Don't put it past me Got any leads?



So why would you get a stihl 510 off the same seller after what you just went through .  Some people never learn.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 15, 2010)

wooddog said:


> So why would you get a stihl 510 off the same seller after what you just went through .  Some people never learn.



Same action time, combine shipping, ect., :monkey: plus it was a steal even at parts!


----------



## wooddog (Feb 15, 2010)

Went back to look at picture. I think the poor soul meant S-10 not 510 

Guess money and beauty is only in the eye of one wanting it. You couldn't have gave that thing to me.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 15, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Same action time, combine shipping, ect., :monkey: plus it was a steal even at parts!



And the moron listed it as a Sthil 510, lol. He didn't even spell Stihl right. That saw should have gone for >$100. The top handle S10 is the rarest of the family.

A quick glance through the Orlando Craigslist didn't show anything promising


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> And the moron listed it as a Sthil 510, lol. He didn't even spell Stihl right. That saw should have gone for >$100. The top handle S10 is the rarest of the family.
> 
> A quick glance through the Orlando Craigslist didn't show anything promising



That what I call a find!
Plus with the $100 you got back, you made out really well!

I just hope mine works out this way!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 15, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I just hope mine works out this way!



You do? I'd rather have what was described. Well, maybe not, lol. This way I know exactly what I've got and will be better than described.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You do? I'd rather have what was described. Well, maybe not, lol. This way I know exactly what I've got and will be better than described.



Heck ya! a complete 066 part saw for $330
I have already found out one mine is maybe a frankinsaw! LOL


----------



## nmurph (Feb 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You do? I'd rather have what was described. Well, maybe not, lol. This way I know exactly what I've got and will be better than described.



there was a 2-man mac close by a week or so ago. did you drive or fly?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 15, 2010)

nmurph said:


> there was a 2-man mac close by a week or so ago. did you drive or fly?



If he drove down now would be a good time to load him up with large two-man saws...


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 15, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> If he drove down now would be a good time to load him up with large two-man saws...



you mean you don't think they will let him bring it on the plane as a carry on? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nmurph (Feb 15, 2010)

it was only $85. i should have pursued it, but i didn't feel like a 6 hr drive (and it was a re-list).


----------



## PatrickIreland (Feb 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> And the moron listed it as a Sthil 510, lol. He didn't even spell Stihl right. That saw should have gone for >$100. The top handle S10 is the rarest of the family.
> 
> A quick glance through the Orlando Craigslist didn't show anything promising



That's how I get my cheap saws - people who can't spell Stihl. You get Still Saws, Sthil saws, Stil saws, everything. I got my 020t for I think $140, runs like a dream. Got my 020 rear handler for $70, just needed a carb rebuild kit and again it goes great.
There is a website called fatfingers.com that will do the searching for you...


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Greetings from Sunny Orlando, FL, where it's a beautiful 66°!



Thats almost every day weather here in my area lol


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone have a *metal 066 model plate *that goes on the engine shroud? Still looking for a good muffler cover too.


----------



## southbound (Feb 17, 2010)

pm sent on muffler cover....


----------



## stipes (Feb 17, 2010)

*Wow Brad...*

I was ashamed of myself to send you my 440 and didnt get to clean it up really good as I wanted too,,but to sell a man a saw and it looked like that!!! Unreal....I'm glad at least you got some money back on it....
Hope you know we are freezing our butts off up this way!!! LOL!!! Enjoy Fl!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2010)

southbound said:


> pm sent on muffler cover....



Thanks for the offer, but I'm looking for the 066/660 style that doesn't have the built in heat guard.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2010)

stipes said:


> I was ashamed of myself to send you my 440 and didnt get to clean it up really good as I wanted too,,but to sell a man a saw and it looked like that!!! Unreal....I'm glad at least you got some money back on it....
> Hope you know we are freezing our butts off up this way!!! LOL!!! Enjoy Fl!!!



Yeah, and you dogs got the biggest snow of the year since I've been gone:greenchainsaw: I love snow! Maybe we'll get another big one Saturday.


----------



## wi50 (Feb 17, 2010)

you can get the metal 066 name plate from your Stihl dealer for a whopping $3 and change........ yes, I just got one about 2 weeks agoe.


----------



## 385XP (Feb 17, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Right on. A saw is just a saw. But a gen-u-wine PNW tin hat....? That's an item to be proud of.


Ihave some genuine midwest logging pants ya want them? how about so worn out gloves to.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2010)

wi50 said:


> you can get the metal 066 name plate from your Stihl dealer for a whopping $3 and change........ yes, I just got one about 2 weeks agoe.



I thought I had ordered them before and the plastic one showed up.


----------



## wi50 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well as far as I know there both available. I had the option to get either one and needed the metal one for the older saw, ordered it and that's what arrived.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 17, 2010)

Its brand new but its aftermarket...............




.


----------



## warhorse20000 (Feb 17, 2010)

I sell alot of stuff on ebay myself , and i try to be as honest as i can, but hey we all make mistakes , but that seller probly new what he was dong, so what i would do if i was you , would be if payed by paypal , i would file a dispute " item not as described " and explain it thier.

Also take pictures of the saw , and copy the listing and summit them directly to paypal for more evadance.
If you call paypal , they will give you a link to thier email and ftp for pictures , for that case.

As you should not have been burnt.

In most cases shipping is not refundable , but if its truly a burn , paypal may even refund your shipping , but you would have to send saw back to seller , and make sure u get a tracking number to do so.


Not sure if that helps or not.

chris


blsnelling said:


> Auction Link. The seller was *deedawndee-2008 *from Onalaska, WA.
> 
> I bought an old style 066 flat top on ebay last week for the purpose of installing the Wiseco piston in it for testing. The title of the auction was "*NICE STIHL 066 MAGNUM chainsaw....strong runner*". The description was "*auction is for one STHIL 066 magnum, starts easy and runs excellent. New seals, bearings, and rings. Full wrap handle bars, lots of power. ( Auction is for powerhead only.) This is an as is sale... But i gaurantee it to run good,and start and idle good. Don't let this one get away! If you use buy it now option i'll ship for free and throw in a collectors 6 point tin hat. Thanks*". The only picture shown, was of a saw that looked to be clean and in good condition, matching the title and description.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I thought I had ordered them before and the plastic one showed up.





wi50 said:


> Well as far as I know there both available. I had the option to get either one and needed the metal one for the older saw, ordered it and that's what arrived.



Some dealers that aren't skookum about using the online "Partsmart" system (or Mediacat in some cases) will punch in the old number and get the new superseded part number. Then they order using the new part # and you end up with the newer part.

Knowledgeable dealers will push the old part number through specifying that they want the old part and they'll get the old part.

It all comes down to how well your dealer knows the system...


----------



## volks-man (Feb 17, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Some dealers that aren't skookum about using the online "Partsmart" system (or Mediacat in some cases) will punch in the old number and get the new superseded part number. Then they order using the new part # and you end up with the newer part.
> 
> Knowledgeable dealers will push the old part number through specifying that they want the old part and they'll get the old part.
> 
> It all comes down to how well your dealer knows the system...



i took my own part # to the dealer from my ipl and i received the plastic one.
i am guessing that the 066 ipl lists the new number?

i don't know if mine is right or wrong but it looks good on the saw.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 17, 2010)

volks-man said:


> i took my own part # to the dealer from my ipl and i received the plastic one.
> i am guessing that the 066 ipl lists the new number?
> 
> i don't know if mine is right or wrong but it looks good on the saw.



The distributors sometimes take it upon themselves to send you the latest part available, even if it isn't what you want. They think they're doing you a good service that way.

I had to call Stihl Northwest one time and convince them that I really did want the old-school 084 rings which are 60mm x 1.5mm, not the modern rings that are 60mm x 1.2mm. They couldn't believe it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Feb 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> And eBay's greedy enough to keep letting him open accounts with the same
> IP, evidentally. I wonder what he'll think when I tell him a link to the
> pictures will be in my feedback, should it come to that?
> 
> ...



I just got started into this thread and that's what I was thinking eBay should
be able to block this guy through his IP address but they probably won't. My 
wife has been selling on eBay for over 10 years and it's scum like this guy 
that can ruin it for someone just wanting to get something like it's described. 
My wife has over 3400 positives and only 2 negatives from couple jerks, one 
that never paid way back 6 or 7 years ago and one that burned up something
with a European voltage adapter. Hang in there there are still good decent 
sellers on eBay that are honest about their wares.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2010)

warhorse20000 said:


> I sell alot of stuff on ebay myself , and i try to be as honest as i can, but hey we all make mistakes , but that seller probly new what he was dong, so what i would do if i was you , would be if payed by paypal , i would file a dispute " item not as described " and explain it thier.
> 
> Also take pictures of the saw , and copy the listing and summit them directly to paypal for more evadance.
> If you call paypal , they will give you a link to thier email and ftp for pictures , for that case.
> ...



Thanks for you input Chris, but the issue's already been resolved, as stated earlier in the thread. Also, it's helpful in reading the forum if you don't quote all the picture links. Thanks


----------



## Oldsawnut (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow thats amazing I saw his location and wondered about the guy since he's only about 15 min from me. I was actually thinking about getting the 660 crankcase at one time... I wonder who he is now... Hmmm Orville you say. I will have to keep an eye out. Sorry to hear about you getting ripped off Brad. You are one of the best guys on here... Honestly I don't know why the guy just doesn't describe them fairly. Seems like junk saws go for the same as nice ones on ebay


----------



## warhorse20000 (Feb 17, 2010)

You not i may be a bit new here and all , but it seems thier is more bashing ebay sellers than most sites ive visited.

now im not sure if we are talking aboutr a brand new chainsaw or a older used one.

Maby in this case the seller did try to rip the buyer off , by giving faulty description.

but in alot off the cases where buyers pissed at the seller , being seller did describe what he thought was best , yet most of you guys probly take them apart, and alot of the sellers that sell used , do not , i for one have never fully taken apart a chainsaw. So you can not expect brand new! If its a used saw , thier is a chance that lots of things are worn out, and its not always the sellers fault, as he/she may not be aware of it.

So yah you can open a dispute against the seller, in fact you can call him and threaten him on the phone even if you are happy with it , and state i want my $ back or i leave negitive , or you can file item not as described and get 100% funds back, as the buyer can also be a crook! trust me i had it happen.

As Far as for Shipping Go`s at least in Canada , Shipping Paid by Seller , Collected from Ebay for shipping from Buyer , is Not Refundable. The seller takes your Funds that you paid for shipping and takes it to the shipper / post office and ships it off.

If buyer files or demands 100% back including shipping , the seller is no out X number of $dollors , plus the loss of the item.

Now tell me How fair This is?
You gota No if the Seller Was trying to be a Crook or not.

In all Listings i Do i Insure them for the Value of the Item , I cant Insure for the Shipping , As In my Case i Ship Canada Post , and They wont Refund Shipping , Even for Damged Goods.

Now as a Seller and yah thats all i am pritty much on ebay , i try to be as honest as i can , All Ebay sales is basicly a trust fund bettween buyer and seller , I know that your trusting people that you do not know, Well it works booth ways.

Ebay had Made some Bad Jugment Calls When they Removed the Sellers Ability to Leave a Negitive Feedback , as thier are Bad Buyers out thier as well.

Seince the Ebay Changes , Sales Are down Drasticly For canadian Sellers.

Ebay madeSome New Changes in the Last 2 weeks , and Im afraid i also will be Quitting Ebay if things dont pick up , as the Final Value Fee`s rose by more that 10% for us so called canadians , so now the only $ to be made is ebay and paypal site.

So please Keep in Mind that Not all Sellers are Bad, And look and Read The sellers Feedbacks , it should Give you Some Kinda idea what the seller is Like.

Also if you are very Concerned Person and want to Directly Speak to the seller Before Making a bid or a Purchase , Just use the Ask seller a Question Form , and Ask him for a phone number that you can talk to him. Or leave him a Number to call.

If they Wont do it , or you get no Replyies , than Odds are He / she Not a good Seller, thier for I wouldent buy from them.

In all cases myself will give out the phone number , useuly when asked.

If i can not find it and i bought a item from ebay or sold a item i will go here "search and find contact info " :

http://shop.ebay.com/ebayadvsearch/__W0QQ_advZ1QQ_ipgZ50QQ_sofindtypeZ9?_rdc=1

than ebay will send the details to your email , and u can than call your party.

If the phone number is invaled than report it to ebay.


Thats my 2 cents worth for what its worth.

chris 

http://myworld.ebay.ca/warhorse20000


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2010)

What in the world was that all about:monkey:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What in the world was that all about:monkey:



:hmm3grin2orange: not sure.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What in the world was that all about:monkey:



He was saying something about people that paint saws.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 17, 2010)

warhorse20000 said:


> You not i may be a bit new here and all , but it seems thier is more bashing ebay sellers than most sites ive visited.
> 
> now im not sure if we are talking aboutr a brand new chainsaw or a older used one.
> 
> ...



You should have researched this thread and site before making that post! :taped:


----------



## gmax (Feb 17, 2010)

In a nutshell not all sellers are bad & ebay fees are expensive :monkey:


----------



## songofthewood (Feb 18, 2010)

Bowtie...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## billmartin (Feb 18, 2010)

Here ladies and gentalmen we have a saw that I was thinking only $310 for a modified saw with mass power! 

Got my attention and then I scanned thru the details like dewada:censored::monkey: is the seller.... 

I just checked back to this post mainly cause the onalaska caught my eye. 

Who knows what this one is like?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 18, 2010)

Surely someone has the PN for the metal model tag

Edit: JJ posted it inthe swap meet thread. For future reference, it's 1122 967 1501.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 18, 2010)

I just talked to my dealer and I cannot order that PN. It shows as not a valid number and is not even in the price book. Any chance one of you guys could order me one and I pay you for it? PM me if you can help me out.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I just talked to my dealer and I cannot order that PN. It shows as not a valid number and is not even in the price book. Any chance one of you guys could order me one and I pay you for it? PM me if you can help me out.



I'm going to my dealer today or Saturday, ill see if they can find it.


----------



## sawbones (Feb 18, 2010)

gmax said:


> In a nutshell not all sellers are bad & ebay fees are expensive :monkey:



there is nothing new under the sun...........

I have been marketing for 30 plus years and the bad have always been there and the good have always been here.

ebay is simply a marketing tool. the fees are all upfront. they tell you what they are going to charge just as
paypal does. they get their cut. nothing new here. 

I have spent many thousands over the years advertising cars ,trucks, classic cars, motorcycles, heavy equipment, antiques and much, much more.

in the 70's we had the nickel papers and they were cheaper than local newspapers so thats were we advertized our merchandise.

later auto tradder came and gave us a broader market. When I lived in LA and was selling high dollar classic cars I would use the LA times because that paper went overseas and brought foreign buyers in. those ads were big money. average over 100 bucks and up.

The bottom line is results and cost. Ebay produces results on a worldwide scale.

ebay is simply a tool. a tool is only as good as its user.

you know the drill, when you hear the term, "USED CAR SALESMAN", you think of a car that the wheels are ready to fall off of.

same with saws too 

pretty on the outside but cost you more to fix than buying a new saw.

"has great compression" = pulls over hard because cylinder is scored


----------



## warhorse20000 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bowtie said:


> You should have researched this thread and site before making that post! :taped:



i was just trying to help..

and my internet connection is also very slow , only can get dialup internet here and only connects as 19200bps


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 18, 2010)

warhorse20000 said:


> i was just trying to help..
> 
> and my internet connection is also very slow , only can get dialup internet here and only connects as 19200bps


 I, for one, appreciates anybody trying to help. These threads are getting so long that if you're not careful, you'll forget the subject. I've noticed some on this site and others are kinda snippy about some of the posts and I've noticed some that are downright rude. I'd like to keep some of my favorite sites friendly, if possible.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like that guy that sold the 066 has a ms460 with a reduced weight bar on ebay now.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2010)

The 066 lives again! It's completed except for the model tag. I'm still looking for one if anyone can help me out.

This vid is the third time to start it. I've not even tuned the high end yet. I'll do that after I get it in some wood tomorrow. I'm just giving it a few heat cycles and getting the L and LA set. It'll be a few more minutes before the video finished processing.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh man! Full wrap and full comp too! Nice looking saw bud! I know the inside is probably just as pretty. :yourock:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2010)

Projects like this aren't cheap I've got $260 in parts, not counting both crank bearings and the piston. I already had the bearings. So not counting the bearings and piston, I've still got $625 in it.

It has new crank bearings, piston, rings, crank seals, all gaskets, Elastostart, muffler cover, clutch springs, rim sprocket, fuel and oil caps, and fuel filter. I replaced all the incorrect bolts too. Plus it's ported on top of all that.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Projects like this aren't cheap I've got $260 in parts, not counting both crank bearings and the piston. I already had the bearings. So not counting the bearings and piston, I've still got $625 in it.
> 
> It has new crank bearings, piston, rings, crank seals, all gaskets, Elastostart, muffler cover, clutch springs, rim sprocket, fuel and oil caps, and fuel filter. I replaced all the incorrect bolts too. Plus it's ported on top of all that.


that is a fine lookin' 066,is it for sale????????


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 23, 2010)

Better turn that bucket over to catch all the heavy saliva, you got 11 guys staring a hole in that thing.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> that is a fine lookin' 066,is it for sale????????



It probably will be. I want to put a little time on it. I'll then take the cylinder back off for inspection. At that time I'll be installing the wider needle bearing just for good measure.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Projects like this aren't cheap I've got $260 in parts, not counting both crank bearings and the piston. I already had the bearings. So not counting the bearings and piston, I've still got $625 in it.
> 
> It has new crank bearings, piston, rings, crank seals, all gaskets, Elastostart, muffler cover, clutch springs, rim sprocket, fuel and oil caps, and fuel filter. I replaced all the incorrect bolts too. Plus it's ported on top of all that.



Brad, excellent work. 

I feel like an idiot, I must have accidentally deleted you pm about the muff cover and forgot. I did find one.... sorry about that. 

:yourock:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Brad, excellent work.
> 
> I feel like an idiot, I must have accidentally deleted you pm about the muff cover and forgot. I did find one.... sorry about that.
> 
> :yourock:



No problem. Any luck with the metal model tag? That's all I need to finish the saw.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> It probably will be. I want to put a little time on it. I'll then take the cylinder back off for inspection. At that time I'll be installing the wider needle bearing just for good measure.


pm me when you are ready to sell it.you have done all the work so i wont have to.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's the vid. I'll try to get one tomorrow of it in some wood.

<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk1NzgxNDE4Jms9a0VHZFAmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk1NzgxNDE4Jms9a0VHZFAmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> No problem. Any luck with the metal model tag? That's all I need to finish the saw.



is this the # for metal- 122 967 1505

ill see if my dealer can track one down, haven't had a chance to go to the dealer but I have parts coming in so ill probably be there this week. 


I got an 066 coming, maybe I can tape the metal over with high heat tape and cut out 066 and powder coat it.... or even regular tape and rattle can. a powder clear coat would finish it up nicely i bet.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> is this the # for metal- 122 967 1505



I'm not sure. I think it's back in the thread somewhere.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2010)

where are you guys buying those fancy bars at????


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking good brad and as always another excellent job on a saw :yourock:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Surely someone has the PN for the metal model tag
> 
> Edit: JJ posted it inthe swap meet thread. For future reference, it's 1122 967 1501.





blsnelling said:


> I'm not sure. I think it's back in the thread somewhere.



there it is


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 23, 2010)

:yourock:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> there it is



Thanks for the leg work


----------



## wendell (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice and thanks for the video but I have a question. Do you only sweat on the right side of your body? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2010)

wendell said:


> Very nice and thanks for the video but I have a question. Do you only sweat on the right side of your body? :hmm3grin2orange:



I sweat all over more than anywhere else! I hate it


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I sweat all over more than anywhere else! I hate it



You must be full of the juices of life.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2010)

BTW, Dad and I still managed to carry 24 sheets of drywall into the basement tonight, lol. And that's an accomplishment considering it has to go up 6 stairs from the garage to the house, and then down a flight of 14 stairs with a 90° turn half way down. The sheet has to be stood on end and lifted over the railing, and then tucked back down to fit through the door. I've got 34 more sheets to go


----------



## nanuk (Feb 23, 2010)

*easier way...*



blsnelling said:


> BTW, Dad and I still managed to carry 24 sheets of drywall into the basement tonight, lol. And that's an accomplishment considering it has to go up 6 stairs from the garage to the house, and then down a flight of 14 stairs with a 90° turn half way down. The sheet has to be stood on end and lifted over the railing, and then tucked back down to fit through the door. I've got 34 more sheets to go



just lift up the house and have the teleloader set them in the basement for you!

sheesh.. you sure like making work for yourself.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice job Brad.

Philbert


----------



## parrisw (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds good, looking forward to the wood test!


----------



## pinemartin (Feb 24, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> BTW, Dad and I still managed to carry 24 sheets of drywall into the basement tonight, lol. And that's an accomplishment considering it has to go up 6 stairs from the garage to the house, and then down a flight of 14 stairs with a 90° turn half way down. The sheet has to be stood on end and lifted over the railing, and then tucked back down to fit through the door. I've got 34 more sheets to go



How big is your basement to need 58 sheets of drywall??


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

pinemartin said:


> How big is your basement to need 58 sheets of drywall??



I bought 68 sheets. I had carried 10 down previously. It's 1900 sq ft, plus the island in the middle for the stairs.


----------



## striperswaper (Feb 24, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> BTW, Dad and I still managed to carry 24 sheets of drywall into the basement tonight, lol. And that's an accomplishment considering it has to go up 6 stairs from the garage to the house, and then down a flight of 14 stairs with a 90° turn half way down. The sheet has to be stood on end and lifted over the railing, and then tucked back down to fit through the door. I've got 34 more sheets to go



is it to code to have a room or rooms with the only way out up thru the house?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

striperswaper said:


> is it to code to have a room or rooms with the only way out up thru the house?



I'm not sure about that. There are no bedrooms in the basement.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 24, 2010)

does anyone know the aftermarket #s for the crank bearings?


----------



## silverzuk (Feb 24, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> The seller has had previous accounts suspended, like this one:
> 
> Alpha_Bullbuck
> 
> ...



Could someone post the guy's real name and address?
That may help others on this forum from getting burned.

Other forums I frequent have a "Bad Sellers List". If someone gets crooked, even if the sale came from another forum or ebay, they get listed. Might be a good idea for this forum.

How come no one has left negative feedback? His is all positive and he will continue to sell junk as "excellent, just rebuilt, new parts".


----------



## silverzuk (Feb 24, 2010)

striperswaper said:


> is it to code to have a room or rooms with the only way out up thru the house?



off topic;
I assume that there is an exit (window)?
My dad's friend and his family burned to death in a basement with no exit. 
The basement was unfinished, and his friend turned it into a rec room.
They were all downstairs watching TV when the house caught fire. They had no way out. Him, his wife, and two boys burned to death.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 24, 2010)

silverzuk said:


> off topic;
> I assume that there is an exit (window)?
> My dad's friend and his family burned to death in a basement with no exit.
> The basement was unfinished, and his friend turned it into a rec room.
> They were all downstairs watching TV when the house caught fire. They had no way out. Him, his wife, and two boys burned to death.



that's a bad story but brad has a few saws in his basement, SO if #### hits the fan he can cut his way out.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

There are three windows large enough to crawl out through.


----------



## southbound (Feb 24, 2010)

Saw looks great!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a question about the holes in the filter cover. Will they fill up with chips??

I like the looks of it and can see how it they will allow more air flow just wondering if it would be a pain to keep them clean...

Thanks.....


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

southbound said:


> Saw looks great!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a question about the holes in the filter cover. Will they fill up with chips??
> 
> ...



They're not there by choice. The previous owner had hacked some holes in there. I cleaned them up to make them look a little better. I don't see it being a problem at all.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

I just went out in the cold garage where it's probably in the 40s and fired it up. It started and stayed running on the first pull, without a hint of cold naturedness.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sometimes mistakes are made*

and other times there is deliberate misinformation... outright LIES 
these are the selllers that give ebay a bad rep! and should be hunted down like mongrel dogs.

I read some info over several weeks where a seller of saws said in almost 50% of them... "I bought this... was my person firewood saw, used it for 6 months..."

the guy over the month time frame had listed about 25 saws... I got thinking, he must cut 30 hours a day to get that kind of use out of saws.


then the other side, I bought a Stihl 013! I recognised the "8" was worn away, got it for $50. Anther was listed as a "029, or perhaps an 028" I have both, this looked nothing like them... turns out it was an 024S. Then I bought a "Husky, not sure what size..." I did some research and the pics showed a 281. Now I'm working on rebuilding it... got it for a VERY reasonable price. it's rough, cosmetically, but mechanically it appears fine.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are a few vids of it in wood. Please ignore the grabby chain. I grabbed it off the wall and the rakers on it were done before I started using the FOPs. The saw's wearing a 8-pin rim and a 28 " bar and full comp Stihl RSC chain. The saw feels a little tight. I expect it to gain with some more run time. I put 1 tank of fuel through it. I pulled the muffler cover. There is no scoring at all. But, it's obvious the piston is breaking in. All of the machine lines are gone on about the top 1/3 of the piston, centered on the exhaust port. I certainly wouldn't break one of these pistons in on a mill.

Ash
<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk2MjM5MDQ2Jms9VEcyZVUmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk2MjM5MDQ2Jms9VEcyZVUmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>

Ash
<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk2MjM5NjkwJms9RXJEbTImYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk2MjM5NjkwJms9RXJEbTImYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>

Pine
<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk2MjQwNzAxJms9c25KOXAmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk2MjQwNzAxJms9c25KOXAmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>

Walnut
<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk2MjQwODgyJms9bnJtYzcmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk2MjQwODgyJms9bnJtYzcmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>

Oak, very hard BTW
<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk2MjQwOTUwJms9MnRFczUmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk2MjQwOTUwJms9MnRFczUmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Racerboy832 (Feb 24, 2010)

When you go through and paint all that stuff will it last? I have a couple of Keeper saws I want to make real nice but I don't want to spend the time painting them if it's all gunna peel off.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

Racerboy832 said:


> When you go through and paint all that stuff will it last? I have a couple of Keeper saws I want to make real nice but I don't want to spend the time painting them if it's all gunna peel off.



Nothing's going to hold up like the original powder coat. I already scratched this one today.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

I let it cool off good, and compression is 150 PSI.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 24, 2010)

nice work!

how many rpm it running?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> nice work!
> 
> how many rpm it running?



I saw 13,500-14,200. As the saw continues to break in, I expect to have to keep fattening it up to keep the RPMs where they need to be.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 24, 2010)

wendell said:


> Very nice and thanks for the video but I have a question. Do you only sweat on the right side of your body?



Maybe he only wears bar oil on the right side of his t-shirts?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 24, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I let it cool off good, and compression is 150 PSI.



I bet that number will go up a little. How does the throttle response feel? it sounded pretty snappy for a saw with a new P&C.

The HD videos are awesome BTW.


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 24, 2010)

.


Compression???


Duh, I missed it, 150psi, not too bad!!!


.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I bet that number will go up a little. How does the throttle response feel? it sounded pretty snappy for a saw with a new P&C.
> 
> The HD videos are awesome BTW.



Throttle response is very good.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2010)

tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Compression???
> ...



150 psi.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 24, 2010)

Let us know how those holes work out, you could always put some black screen inside and it might look nice but it looks fine now. Just thinking...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple more shots of the saw setting on what I think is a Cherry log. For reference, that's a 28" log. I've put a couple tanks of fuel through it now.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are the latest vids of it. It's holding about 11,000 in the wood, self-feeding. With a heavy load it's pulling 9,500.


I don't know what this wood is.

<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3Njc4OTU4Jms9Nno0VFgmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3Njc4OTU4Jms9Nno0VFgmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>


These next two are hard Maple.

<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3Njc5MDkwJms9anptdjgmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3Njc5MDkwJms9anptdjgmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3Njc4ODA5Jms9VDIzQkgmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3Njc4ODA5Jms9VDIzQkgmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>


The next two are wild Cherry.

<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3NjgwNjE4Jms9RmZ6SzImYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3NjgwNjE4Jms9RmZ6SzImYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3NjgwNjE4Jms9RmZ6SzImYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3NjgwNjE4Jms9RmZ6SzImYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>


This last one is really hard Oak. My chain was getting dull by this point.

<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3Njc4ODg5Jms9RXFrb3YmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9Nzk3Njc4ODg5Jms9RXFrb3YmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 26, 2010)

And I have trouble just posting pics....


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 26, 2010)

a. palmer jr. said:


> And I have trouble just posting pics....


i agree,i ve had people try to tell me how to do a good job with pics. i can load them on photo bucket pretty easy,but after that things go down hill quickley. someone needs to do an informative thread on pics,LOL!


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 26, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i agree,i ve had people try to tell me how to do a good job with pics. i can load them on photo bucket pretty easy,but after that things go down hill quickley. someone needs to do an informative thread on pics,LOL!



Brad has that covered to. its somewhere Photo bucket use the IMG url and paste it here.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 26, 2010)

Saw sounds good brad, were you running leaner last videos? sounded that way. 
I run mine about where your are at now. Not in rpm but from what my ear tells me. 

Beautiful saw, how the implement enamel holding?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 26, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Saw sounds good brad, were you running leaner last videos? sounded that way.
> I run mine about where your are at now. Not in rpm but from what my ear tells me.



I'm not sure about leaner, but was more WOT RPMs. The additional work I did to the transfers actually lowered WOT RPMs by about 500, but it's holding them well in the wood.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 26, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Beautiful saw, how the implement enamel holding?



Great everywhere except where I let the front of the case ride up against a log during the cut


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 26, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not sure about leaner, but was more WOT RPMs. The additional work I did to the transfers actually lowered WOT RPMs by about 500, but it's holding them well in the wood.



Ohh, who knows, guess my ear for videos aint to good. 




blsnelling said:


> Great everywhere except where I let the front of the case ride up against a log during the cut



sounds like you need bigger dogs!


----------



## volks-man (Feb 26, 2010)

hey snelling dude,
are you cutting trees in front of an abandoned house in your vids?
that looks like a nice homestead. well, it might have been before someone poached all the trees.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 26, 2010)

volks-man said:


> hey snelling dude,
> are you cutting trees in front of an abandoned house in your vids?
> that looks like a nice homestead. well, it might have been before someone poached all the trees.



I see some parts of it falling apart but there's some nice stone up under one of the windows. whats the story?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 26, 2010)

Something I don't understand is when I'm taking pics with my digital camera, some will come out perfect and some aren't even recognizable. That is in taking two pictures one right after the other of the same subject using the same settings. I don't think I'm that shaky but maybe I am.


----------



## PIGPEN (Feb 26, 2010)

Great job on the saw.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 26, 2010)

i just got my cs-306 in the mail,,,got it off ebay,,,pulled the muffler to check the piston and cylinder and it looked new,,,,,the sprocket showed no wear at all,,,,i figured it had maybe an hour on it,,,so since i had the muffler off i went ahead and opened it up a little bit,,,,put in a new plug,,air filter and fuel filter,,,,it started right up,,,was running a bit rich on the high side,,,got it pretty well tuned in,,,,,,going to have a friend of mine,,,an echo dealer,,,check my adjustments,,,will be worth giving him a few bucks tomake sure i am close,,,


----------



## GlenM (Feb 26, 2010)

*eBay sellers jacking up shipping charges*

I'm looking at chainsaw power heads on eBay and notice a big disparity in shipping charges on USPS.
e.g., shipping from FL might be $15, while, what has to be the same weight of another powerhead from IA, will be $29.
R sellers jacking up shipping to make up for what they know they won't get for their item?

looks suspicious to me...
anybody have any ideas, or are my suspicions unfounded,
thanks,
g


----------



## parrisw (Feb 26, 2010)

GlenM said:


> I'm looking at chainsaw power heads on eBay and notice a big disparity in shipping charges on USPS.
> e.g., shipping from FL might be $15, while, what has to be the same weight of another powerhead from IA, will be $29.
> R sellers jacking up shipping to make up for what they know they won't get for their item?
> 
> ...




Yes, they do it all the time, with any kind of item you look at. I just don't buy from people that jack shipping charges.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 26, 2010)

GlenM said:


> I'm looking at chainsaw power heads on eBay and notice a big disparity in shipping charges on USPS.
> e.g., shipping from FL might be $15, while, what has to be the same weight of another powerhead from IA, will be $29.
> R sellers jacking up shipping to make up for what they know they won't get for their item?
> 
> ...


i sell a lot of stihls' on ebay,and elsewhere. and i raised my shipping a bunch,because ups raised theirs. i got tired of losing money in shipping. i dont want to profit,i just dont want to pay to ship someone elses saw.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 26, 2010)

*parrisw?*



STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i agree,i ve had people try to tell me how to do a good job with pics. i can load them on photo bucket pretty easy,but after that things go down hill quickley. someone needs to do an informative thread on pics,LOL!



I think it was parrisw who posted a tutorial on pics...

worked great for me. I don't use photo bucket. just load them onto the thread from my 'puter.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 26, 2010)

nanuk said:


> I think it was parrisw who posted a tutorial on pics...
> 
> worked great for me. I don't use photo bucket. just load them onto the thread from my 'puter.



Yes I did, its a sticky in the support and announcements forum.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 26, 2010)

volks-man said:


> hey snelling dude,
> are you cutting trees in front of an abandoned house in your vids?
> that looks like a nice homestead. well, it might have been before someone poached all the trees.





matt9923 said:


> I see some parts of it falling apart but there's some nice stone up under one of the windows. whats the story?



Lol. I've talked to the owner. He bought the property a couple years ago to put an office in. Right after that they came out with plans to put a new hospital in right behind it. There is only this house and one beside it left. It's now for sale as commercial property. He said every tree on the property is to come down. It's a real shame too since there's some huge old oaks on the property.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 27, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Lol. I've talked to the owner. He bought the property a couple years ago to put an office in. Right after that they came out with plans to put a new hospital in right behind it. There is only this house and one beside it left. It's now for sale as commercial property. He said every tree on the property is to come down. It's a real shame too since there's some huge old oaks on the property.



A dream opportunity for someone who wants to play with his saws! I'm jealous.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 27, 2010)

GlenM said:


> I'm looking at chainsaw power heads on eBay and notice a big disparity in shipping charges on USPS.
> e.g., shipping from FL might be $15, while, what has to be the same weight of another powerhead from IA, will be $29.
> R sellers jacking up shipping to make up for what they know they won't get for their item?
> 
> ...


 I think they're allowed shipping and handling..this includes trips to the post office, packing materials. tape, etc. If you just charge what the post office charges you'll end up paying a little out of your pocket for the other guys shipping. I honestly don't know how the "free shipping" guys do it. One thing you don't want to do is sell your saw for .99 and offer free shipping!
There's nothing suspicious about it..if you think the total price (price+shipping) is more than you want to pay just don't bid. At least that's what I do.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 27, 2010)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I think they're allowed shipping and handling..this includes trips to the post office, packing materials. tape, etc. If you just charge what the post office charges you'll end up paying a little out of your pocket for the other guys shipping. I honestly don't know how the "free shipping" guys do it. One thing you don't want to do is sell your saw for .99 and offer free shipping!
> There's nothing suspicious about it..if you think the total price (price+shipping) is more than you want to pay just don't bid. At least that's what I do.



True, but some guys shipping is WAY outa line.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 27, 2010)

There's another thread discussing way high eBay shipping prices.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 27, 2010)

parrisw said:


> True, but some guys shipping is WAY outa line.



I learned my lesson the hard way...sold a Cub Cadet hitch and asked $15 for shipping. As luck would have it, someone from out west bought it and I had to cough up close to $30 for shipping. I've learned to look up the postage first and add a couple of dollars to it for incidentals and I always assume it's not going to be close. I think for larger chainsaws with bar, something in the $20s wouldn't be too bad. For small saws probably a little less. The post office doesn't offer a flat rate box big enough to put a chainsaw in so it's kind of a judgment call but I've seen shipping prices close to $50 and that's excessive unless your shipping a Mall 2 man chainsaw.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 27, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> There's another thread discussing way high eBay shipping prices.



+1

there are many ways to get burned on Ebay.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 27, 2010)

nanuk said:


> +1
> 
> there are many ways to get burned on Ebay.



Yep there fees burn the seller big time not to mention twice from the payment side to the ebay side
Thats why i try to avoid ebay at most cause of the fees

Be something if ebay had competition on the auction block


----------



## GlenM (Feb 27, 2010)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Truly appreciate the feedback,
I'm not a seller on eBay ( I wonder where the word eBay came from) but I can sympathize with sellers, all the work is on them.

I don't bid on something that has jacked up shipping, you have to look at the total price, delivered, to determine if it's really worth it, or if I want it that bad.

I'm looking at one now where the shipping is WAY LOW compared to others of same item. I'm debating on this one....

Thanks all for input,
g


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 27, 2010)

GlenM said:


> Truly appreciate the feedback,
> I'm not a seller on eBay ( I wonder where the word eBay came from) but I can sympathize with sellers, all the work is on them.
> 
> I don't bid on something that has jacked up shipping, you have to look at the total price, delivered, to determine if it's really worth it, or if I want it that bad.
> ...


 I found out that the lowest price is not always the best price. In other words there are honest sellers and there are scammers on ebay. It's one thing to have high shipping prices and quite another to charge low shipping prices and not ship at all or send something other than what you ordered.


----------



## sheboyganjohn (Feb 27, 2010)

GlenM said:


> ( I wonder where the word eBay came from)



From what I understand the guy that started the original E-bay did it for his wife to sell some stuff on-line. He was in the "Bay" area in California and it was an E commerce site, hence E-Bay.


----------



## vw_motorsports (Feb 27, 2010)

I saw the post...and I can relate. Seller posted a 365 special, stating it only needed a spark plug boot, and a choke lever..."runs great, needs nothing other than what's stated" I buy the saw for $150 shippped, it's a total POS, cylinder cooling fins cracked and missing....He knew, bad A/V mounts, cracked top cover, missing bar and chain, damaged in shipping. The $150 included shipping, now he gives me a story I didn't ask for shipping insurance. I told him I wasn't responsible for the shipping and COMMON SENSE would dictate insuring an item as expensive as a chainsaw that can be damaged in shipping. Plus seller didn't offer insurance as an additional charge. 

Long story short, ebay, and paypal did NOTHING


AMEX, stepped up, Told them my story...they did investigate, actuallly contacted the seller. It took almost a month to complete their investigation. Bottom line AMEX REVERSED THE CHARGES!!!! GOD DOESN"T SLEEP! and I still have the saw...I can't wait until he sees the money gone out of his paypal account and contacts me :hmm3grin2orange:


ALWAYS, ALWAYS, use a credit card to pay for something on ebay, through paypal. If you get hosed, and you can document it, your credit card company will back you 99% of the time.


----------



## GlenM (Feb 27, 2010)

vw_motorsports said:


> ALWAYS, ALWAYS, use a credit card to pay for something on ebay, through paypal. If you get hosed, and you can document it, your credit card company will back you 99% of the time.



That's exactly what I do, and for that exact reason...
g


----------



## vw_motorsports (Feb 27, 2010)

I believe ebay was started in order to buy/sell Pez dispensers :monkey:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 27, 2010)

Seems we've gotten a wee bit off topic here


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## matt9923 (Feb 27, 2010)

In an effort to get back on topic

Metal 066 tag- 1122 967 1505 $3.20

Hope they still have some real ones left, not the plastic crap. 

I ordered one this morning and will send it to Brad when I get it to complete that beautiful 066 be built.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 27, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> In an effort to get back on topic
> 
> Metal 066 tag- 1122 967 1505 $3.20
> 
> ...



Thanks Matt!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 3, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> In an effort to get back on topic
> 
> Metal 066 tag- 1122 967 1505 $3.20
> 
> ...



Any word on the tag? I doubt your as lucky as I am to have my parts all come the next day My dealer orders everyday, and the distributor is less than 50 miles away.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 3, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Any word on the tag? I doubt your as lucky as I am to have my parts all come the next day My dealer orders everyday, and the distributor is less than 50 miles away.



Not sure, told them to call. I ordered a bunch Saturday and a bunch last week no word. Ill call tomorrow if i get in before they close. 

I hope there in for the weekend I want to get the 046 done.


----------



## wendell (Mar 3, 2010)

There was an 066 tag on eBay the other day.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 3, 2010)

wendell said:


> There was an 066 tag on eBay the other day.



Metal? I've been watching and haven't seen one.


----------



## wendell (Mar 3, 2010)

I think so but not being a Stihlhead, I didn't pay much attention. Sorry!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 3, 2010)

wendell said:


> I think so but not being a Stihlhead, I didn't pay much attention. Sorry!



I searched completed auctions and still don't see one.


----------



## wendell (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, Brad. I guess I better stop dropping acid before I waste time on eBay.


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 3, 2010)

wendell said:


> Sorry, Brad. I guess I better stop dropping acid before I waste time on eBay.



Careful with that acid man, it makes ya see things that arent really there!!!


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Any word on the tag? I doubt your as lucky as I am to have my parts all come the next day My dealer orders everyday, and the distributor is less than 50 miles away.



Well unfortunately they don't sell metal ones no more..... :censored:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 4, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Well unfortunately they don't sell metal ones no more..... :censored:



 Thanks for trying mang! I do appreciate it.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 4, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Well unfortunately they don't sell metal ones no more..... :censored:



 Thanks for trying mang! I do appreciate it.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you want it? ill get the cylinder out soon.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 4, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Do you want it? ill get the cylinder out soon.



ZeroJunk gave me some more resources to check with. Maybe I can come up with one yet.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> ZeroJunk gave me some more resources to check with. Maybe I can come up with one yet.



let me know if you do.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 7, 2010)

After pulling the jug 3x and polishing/honing, the Wiseco piston is still scuffing. I've pulled it off, replaced it with a new Meteor, and a stock Mahle cylinder. I've only warmed it up a couple times so far, but compression is already close to 160 PSI, and looks perfect. That's the way it's supposed to be. This 066 will be going on the market as soon as I run a little fuel through it. I'm still hoping to source a metal model tag for it. Maybe tomorrow I'll get around to checking the other sources you guys sent me.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 7, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> After pulling the jug 3x and polishing/honing, the Wiseco piston is still scuffing. I've pulled it off, replaced it with a new Meteor, and a stock Mahle cylinder. I've only warmed it up a couple times so far, but compression is already close to 160 PSI, and looks perfect. That's the way it's supposed to be. This 066 will be going on the market as soon as I run a little fuel through it. I'm still hoping to source a metal model tag for it. Maybe tomorrow I'll get around to checking the other sources you guys sent me.



What do ya think Brad? the piston too big?


----------



## mtngun (Mar 7, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> After pulling the jug 3x and polishing/honing, the Wiseco piston is still scuffing. I've pulled it off, replaced it with a new Meteor, and a stock Mahle cylinder. I've only warmed it up a couple times so far, but compression is already close to 160 PSI, and looks perfect.


Thanks for the detailed report, Brad.  Sorry it didn't have a happy ending, but you did everything you could do.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 7, 2010)

parrisw said:


> What do ya think Brad? the piston too big?



It sure appears that way.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope I am not off the topic of the thread, but I am a hopelessly honest eBay seller, and now you guys are making me wonder if I should bother to list my McC 550 that needs a little TLC on eBay, or turn it loose on AS. I have been hearing lots of stories lately about changes at eBay, mostly bad unfortunately, and it makes me hesitate to do any business there now. I have heard they have made it easy for buyers to scam the sellers and get away with it. Obviously NOT the case with the purchases you guys have made, as I have read the posts, and you have my complete sympathy for having been taken by a dishonest seller. It's a shame it's illegal to track them down and, well, do something not nice.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 7, 2010)

kspakland said:


> I hope I am not off the topic of the thread, but I am a hopelessly honest eBay seller, and now you guys are making me wonder if I should bother to list my McC 550 that needs a little TLC on eBay, or turn it loose on AS. I have been hearing lots of stories lately about changes at eBay, mostly bad unfortunately, and it makes me hesitate to do any business there now. I have heard they have made it easy for buyers to scam the sellers and get away with it. Obviously NOT the case with the purchases you guys have made, as I have read the posts, and you have my complete sympathy for having been taken by a dishonest seller. It's a shame it's illegal to track them down and, well, do something not nice.



I still think that there are a lot more good people on ebay than bad. Almost all of the dealings I've had with ebay people have been positive. Just remember that pictures are not exactly like seeing what you're buying and you should describe what you have completely and accurately, listing the good and the bad about your product. When buying there, don't be afraid to ask questions about your purchase and pay attention to the sellers feedback rating. It wouldn't hurt to look at buyers history also. Generally, people that have sold on ebay for awhile and have good feedback are safe to deal with.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I am proud of my 120+ positive feedbacks, 100% positive, and the fact I was raised old fashioned, and there are certain ways to conduct business as well as personal relationships. I might be a black sheep compared to some of the sellers out there, but dang it, I believe in treating folks right. It makes me wonder how the seller who was the cause of this thread originally can sleep at night....I know i wouldn't be able to if I did somebody a dirty ..


----------



## nanuk (Mar 8, 2010)

kspakland said:


> I might be a black sheep compared to some of the sellers out there, but dang it, I believe in treating folks right. It makes me wonder how the seller who was the cause of this thread originally can sleep at night....I know i wouldn't be able to if I did somebody a dirty ..




there are dirty sellers, and there are dirty buyers.

ebay is oriented to the buyer and as such, if a buyer want's to screw you over, you have no options, really....

the worse thing ebay did was take away the option of the seller to leave honest feedback.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 8, 2010)

nanuk said:


> there are dirty sellers, and there are dirty buyers.
> 
> ebay is oriented to the buyer and as such, if a buyer want's to screw you over, you have no options, really....
> 
> the worse thing ebay did was take away the option of the seller to leave honest feedback.



That's odd that ebay would be that way because the sellers pay all the fees. But it's true that the seller can't do much about bad buyers except have them removed from your "sell to" list. I have several types of buyers removed from my list, such as people with non payment strikes, but nobody specifically.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 8, 2010)

a. palmer jr. said:


> That's odd that ebay would be that way because the sellers pay all the fees. But it's true that the seller can't do much about bad buyers except have them removed from your "sell to" list. I have several types of buyers removed from my list, such as people with non payment strikes, but nobody specifically.



Question. I'm thinking of opening a Ebay store, to sell off all my parts stock. I don't know a whole lot about selling on ebay. Any tips for me?


----------



## GFierce (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. That saw is in really bad shape. I have seen one not serviced for years and not look that bad.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 8, 2010)

I've had the saw in the wood a couple times and it's running great. So I'm ready to move it on. I only bought it to test the Wiseco piston in. These pics were taken today after running it in the wood. I'm selling it with a 32 Stihl ES bar, not pictured. The saw is in perfect mechanical condition. Compression is 150-155 with less than 1/2 tank of fuel through it. The only cosmetic flaws are the chip in the front of the case and the small crack in the engine shroud. I'm only looking to get my money out of this saw. I have $700 in the saw. So I need $700 PHO, or $750 with the 32" B&C, plus shipping. PM me if interested.

Features:

3/4 wrap handle
Wide clutch cover
Dual large spikes
Roller chain catcher
Clear tank
Complete disassembly and cleaning
New crank bearings
All new OEM seals and gaskets
New Meteor piston
Mahle cylinder
All parts primed and painted with TSC implement enamel

<object width="640" height="360" ><param name="movie" value="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9ODA1NTkyMTk3Jms9b3dFb3QmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" /><embed src="http://photo.blsnelling.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010012201.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9ODA1NTkyMTk3Jms9b3dFb3QmYT0xMTIzMzk2MF9aZWVCVyZ1PVR3ZWFrZXI=" width="640" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Racerboy832 (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a long ass dream last night that I went to my Stihl dealer and was buying Metal tags for $5 each. It took him forever to find them... I think the Cad is getting worse.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 8, 2010)

Racerboy832 said:


> I had a long ass dream last night that I went to my Stihl dealer and was buying Metal tags for $5 each. It took him forever to find them... I think the Cad is getting worse.



Sounds bad! If i get some free time ill try to make a tag, maybe print or make a template.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 8, 2010)

blsnelling said:


>



Dayummm that old POS turned out pretty good Brad, looks really nice. Not to be picky but you should paint the crankcase one half at a time so you don't paint over the front gasket. Painting over the gasket makes buyers think the crankcase has never been apart. That new green gasket showing is proof its been apart, shouldn't paint over that gasket. Ole Lakeside taught us that. Saw looks good however, good job!!


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 8, 2010)

700.00 wow .........Thats spendy for a old 066 .......










.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 8, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummm that old POS turned out pretty good Brad, looks really nice. Not to be picky but you should paint the crankcase one half at a time so you don't paint over the front gasket. Painting over the gasket makes buyers think the crankcase has never been apart. That new green gasket showing is proof its been apart, shouldn't paint over that gasket. Ole Lakeside taught us that. Saw looks good however, good job!!



Thanks Tom.


----------



## willysmn (Mar 8, 2010)

*eBay 066*

You do nice work, mechanical and cosmetic. Fast too!
thanks for the story. 
Around here there are not that many cutters, so you have to go to eBay to find old or used saws. Or here, there are nice saws here and the people for the most part are better, much better.


----------

